
In 2004, Mark Zuckerberg Broke into a Facebook User's Private Email Account - _pRwn_
http://www.businessinsider.com/how-mark-zuckerberg-hacked-into-the-harvard-crimson-2010-3/?IR=T
======
latte
Should be labeled (2010).

Facebook has turned into a big evil corporation by now, but there is little
sense in reminding everyone of 8-year old findings about its founder's
wrongdoings of 14 years ago.

~~~
FrozenVoid
Double-plus goodthink there.

